# Comics  > Batman >  Duke Thomas: We Are Robin, Signal Appreciation 2018

## millernumber1

Well, I personally think the yellow suit is pretty rad. Not quite as cool as Sean Murphy and Greg Capullo's future/hallucination drawings of Lark (from Detective Comcis #27 and Batman #35), but nice. I really wish Snyder would just call him Lark in ASB, though!

----------


## Caivu

Duke's finally been taking some initiative between NotMM and ASB. It's overdue perhaps, but I genuinely like that it's happening, that he's making his own decisions and helping out.
And he's a metal fan? That's always a plus.

----------


## zep81

What story/stories was Duke introduced in? Would like to read one before i start All Star.

----------


## Maxpower00044

Duke's a decent character. I think he's likable, and I don't know why his costume gets a bad rap, I think black and yellow is a cool scheme.  We need more minority characters in Gotham, so I hope he sticks around and fills that role (Luke Fox was boring).

----------


## adrikito

.... I am not a fan of the old generation of pre-flashpoint... although batman comics are equally good.. but.. 

BETTER THAN ROBIN.. is something that bothers me for some reason... Despite the continuities, we are fans of the batman world... maybe my problem is something normal, I respect the Robin role and meaning..

Ok... I believe than Duke is more cute(for say something) in this image of ¿Year 0? is better... Look that hair.. even seems more nice character..

Duke_Thomas_(Prime_Earth).jpg

...Even in Future Ends(as Robin) his design, hair and costume was better, than the current..... 

His hairstyle is too simple and the costume is too colorful, I never thought that anyone could beat Steph in that among the Bat-characters... a Yellow costume? Is like a Power Ranger... Harper seems more a Bat-character than Duke..

*If DC want to continue with Duke... The character should made grow his hair, and change this costume for.. SOMETHING BETTER.. Then, maybe the anti-duke are less..*

----------


## millernumber1

> Duke's a decent character. I think he's likable, and I don't know why his costume gets a bad rap, I think black and yellow is a cool scheme.  We need more minority characters in Gotham, so I hope he sticks around and fills that role (Luke Fox was boring). I already like him more than Tim Drake.


While I disagree about Luke (quite a bit, I like that guy), I think taking the thread and actually appreciating Duke would be better than locking. It would hopefully allow the fans of Duke like yourself to have a space to talk about him.

----------


## Pohzee

I figured Duke would merit his own appreciation thread eventually, I just didn't expect it to happen like this.  :Smile: 

I initially disliked Duke alot when he was intoduced, but that was more because of the Bat-family's crowdedness. I am looking forward to his development in All-Star Batman, and I think that I will ultimately end up liking him better than a majority of the post-Crisis Bat-family (who probably shouldn't have been reintegrated post-Flashpoint, but that is a different can of worms.)

----------


## millernumber1

But it doesn't have to stay that way. That's why I posted what I did as soon as I saw the thread - I think it could be a fun thread, if people are really interesting in appreciating Duke.

Pretty sure it's not that hidden, though.

----------


## JBatmanFan05

I really do appreciate that Duke is being used like Mr Bloom, to be a present day relevant perspective from our culture.  And specifically, Duke is meant look at current youth culture of, apparently, creating yourself from various subcultures you like around you and being more independent, more self-starting, more suspicious of the old ways.

----------


## Korath

> Duke's finally been taking some initiative between NotMM and ASB. It's overdue perhaps, but I genuinely like that it's happening, that he's making his own decisions and helping out.
> And he's a metal fan? That's always a plus.


Yeah, I think he is slowly graduating from the Cave to the streets as his own vigilante. And he is growing on me, he has a lot of potential and perhaps more reasons to be a masked vigilante than Tim Drake (and I'm serious here). I just hope the authors will take time to make it grow in a coherent fashion.

----------


## Orujo-man

Well, talking about Duke, I don't see his evolution bad. He's weak and unexperienced, he don't know anything about being a Robin and has some wrong ideas about Batman and the Robins. Why these is a bad thing?. To my view it's better, in this way maybe he realizes what's the real meaning of Batman and Robin progressively. In the beginning, he had his own ideas, but some of them have changed along the We Are Robin, Robin War, etc. when the "reality" stomps in his face. In Robin Wars, despite the nonsense battles, he noticed he's to weak and unexperienced to be a Robin for example.

That's why I'm interested in his development. I don't mind all the "better than Batman and Robin" stuff, it's pretty obvious he's not better. It's a different aproach, I want him to learn of his mistakes and to me is interesting and have a lot of margin to grow as a good character. He really likes me in All-star Batman and he's growing slow, I appreciate that.

----------


## Orujo-man

> Describe his personality.


He is stubborn with his ideas and direct at the time to say them. Although it is realistic when it realizes its own limitations. He's quite independent, he can read the people very well and worries about those who are around him. He's also something suspicious about the people he doesn't know and it's difficult to him to accept help. He has good control of his emotions, not get carried away by anger or fear (he's afraid of heights).

Enough?

----------


## KrustyKid

I may not be Duke's biggest fan, but I for one am interested in seeing where his journey takes him. I like what I have heard from Snyder in his latest interview.

----------


## Korath

> Describe his personality.


I haven't read Robin War or the related comics, I've seen Duke only in Snyder Batman and here in Rebirth. From what I got, he is your typical young man, trying to forge ahead is new identity. He have some sort of dry sense of humour (as seen in his interactions with Gotham Girl), don't really like to remain in the Cave -because he wants to be trained, which is probably because he is somewhat impatient but is humble enough to recognize that he is not ready yet to truly fight the big battles. He seems more instinctual in his decisions than the Robins and Batman, acting more on impulses than pure reasoning, at least for now. He truly believe in second chances, clearly care about others without the cynicism of Batman(as seen in Zero Year and I Am Gotham arcs) and is still really shocked by some of the evil-doers actions. 

He also has something that Tim Drake never had (before New 52 at least, from what I read about him) : a reason to become and remain a vigilante. What the Joker did to his parents is a driving force, and could (should?) become is defining feature. As a masked vigilante, he shouldn't try to simply defeat his enemies physically, but rehabilitate them as he try to save his parents.

----------


## darkseidpwns

> Describe his personality.


That's not really an appropriate question, he has traits obviously so his supporters will use them and pass them on as "personality". A better question would be "what does Duke want and how does putting on a silly yellow costume achieve that".

----------


## ArsonoptiX

> I dunno, I think Duke's current costume stands out well enough. His color scheme stands out decently, and the design itself....well, it's vaguely paramilitary "comic book-y utility" but it's no worse than the other Bats, and the line work is as different as any of the rest of them.
> 
> What I want to see is Duke get a new weapon, because we've already got a guy who uses a pair of batons. 
> 
> Has there been any word on what Duke is going to be up to in the new Outsiders book?


Dukes costume is fine...I'm not a fan of the yellow...I'd like to see more of a muted color...but I understand that as the Signal...he's supposed to be "brighter" than the rest of the Bat fam

----------


## Korath

Outsiders is definitively a part of my pull-list as soon as it's out (probably on comixology, for ecological reasons, but I hope it'll still count for DC!). I'll buy any and all books where Duke has an actual role.

----------

